# low



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

any body been fishing lake of the woods lately. Just wondering if anybody is doing any good?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

we have been slammin em all winter in all depths


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Was there 7th 8th and 9th, and between 8 guys we got 25 total. So it was a little slow, but still had fun.


----------

